# United unitilities water report.



## John q (10 Mar 2021)

Just had a lovely conversation with a lady from united unitilities about phosphate levels in my tap water. I'd emailed them on Sunday and asked if they could provide a more in depth analysis than was already on the website. 
Anyway she rang me this morning and again this afternoon and gave me the readings for the last 12 months ~ low 1.3 ppm, average 1.5 ppm and high 1.9 ppm.

I doubt this new found information will benefit me in any way but it shows if you want more information about your water report it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Zeus. (10 Mar 2021)

John q said:


> the readings for the last 12 months ~ low 1.3 ppm, average 1.5 ppm and high 1.9 ppm


That's pretty stable IMO, think you have that lovely soft water piped from the lake district in your neck of the woods


----------



## Wookii (10 Mar 2021)

John q said:


> Just had a lovely conversation with a lady from united unitilities about phosphate levels in my tap water. I'd emailed them on Sunday and asked if they could provide a more in depth analysis than was already on the website.
> Anyway she rang me this morning and again this afternoon and gave me the readings for the last 12 months ~ low 1.3 ppm, average 1.5 ppm and high 1.9 ppm.
> 
> I doubt this new found information will benefit me in any way but it shows if you want more information about your water report it doesn't hurt to ask.



You did well! All I got from Severn Trent when I asked about Magnesium levels was:


----------



## John q (10 Mar 2021)

Zeus. said:


> That's pretty stable IMO, think you have that lovely soft water piped from the lake district in your neck of the woods


Some of the water is from our local reservoirs and some is indeed piped from the lake district.


Wookii said:


> You did well! All I got from Severn Trent when I asked about Magnesium levels was:


Not sure if the lady was genuinely interested or just thought I was a nerd! In the initial telephone call and after explaining why I wanted the information she even asked me what level of phosphate I was targeting in the fish tank, it felt like I was talking to the fert calculator 😀


----------



## dw1305 (10 Mar 2021)

Hi all,


John q said:


> I doubt this new found information will benefit me in any way


You've done well. My guess (but you don't need to guess) is that most people tap water won't be far different. 

I'm not a great fan of test kits, but the <"JBL PO4 (sensitive) test kit"> should give you a reasonably accurate test. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## John q (10 Mar 2021)

Just noticed you asked for magnesium levels wookii... it not only appears that us up north have have half decent water, but also seems our water providers supply decent water reports.


----------



## dw1305 (11 Mar 2021)

Hi all,


John q said:


> us up north have have half decent water


I'd be <"pretty happy with that"> for the tank, not far from RO (or pure Hawes water) straight out of the tap. I like <"hard water to drink">, so that would be an issue for me.

cheers Darrel


----------



## X3NiTH (11 Mar 2021)

Interesting that you have to know what your looking at in that water report to be able to discern which measurements are in mg/L and which are ug/L, I’m going to assume that somewhere in the report they state the measurement magnitudes!


----------



## jolt100 (11 Mar 2021)

My water comes from Hawes water so I have a similar report.  it looks like there are 2 columns missing,  the max reading and the units so it’s easy to see with the full screen. 
Cheers 
John


----------



## John q (11 Mar 2021)

X3NiTH said:


> Interesting that you have to know what your looking at in that water report to be able to discern which measurements are in mg/L and which are ug/L, I’m going to assume that somewhere in the report they state the measurement magnitudes!



Yes they show you the concentrations, I can only screenshot half the page at a time.


----------



## jaypeecee (11 Mar 2021)

Hi @John q

You can also find your water company's report here:






						Drinking water 2017 - Drinking Water Inspectorate
					

A report by the Chief Inspector of drinking water The Drinking Water Inspectorate annual report Drinking water 2017 provides an overview of the quality of public and private water supplies in England and Wales. It comprises of the following: Chief Inspector’s Letter to Ministers (for England and...




					www.dwi.gov.uk
				




JPC


----------

